# Are your stores shelves empty?



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Just wondering how supplies are where you are. I reload and have enough to last me for many years, but, whats the situation where you are. Cheaper than dirt and a few other rags came out and said they are just about out of stock of everything. 

I fell into a lot of powder and reloading supplies from a friend whose father passed away so I bought a lot of his stuff.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am well stock but I found myself in need this past week. I wanted a good supply of new 223 brass for a dogtown trip this June. Supplies were low mail order but I ordered 500 nickle plated Remington from Midway. I didn't plan on nickle plated & at 1st didn't want them. Since my plan is to seperate them for a certain gun this may work out good, since my others are brass. I also got some more 50 grn Sierra Blitzking bullets.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

ammo is very hard to find. The best supply I've seen lately was at Dunhams on 13 and woodward. I can't find cheap 380 ammo to save my soul...


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

sweatyspartan said:


> ammo is very hard to find. The best supply I've seen lately was at Dunhams on 13 and woodward. I can't find cheap 380 ammo to save my soul...


 While at the Gun-show today I seen quite a bit of it. Picked up several boxes each of 9mm, 45acp, and 380s.


----------



## RES283 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dunhams in Southgate had pretty much everything but 308 and 35 Remington.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

The guns store owners can thank Obama for their strong sales.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> The guns store owners can thank Obama for their strong sales.


 YEAH right.........


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Last fall the Lake City Ammunitition plant in Inependance Mo. completed its first batch of GO-GREEN ammunitition.. These lead free cartridges were part of an initial 600,000 rnd test batch. 

In November this facility started production of its first big production order of GO-GREEN Ammo, approxamently 20 million cartridges. 

The plant is currently being retooled to produce strictly GO-GREEN ammo.

Lead cartridges could be getting scarce simply because they are becoming quickly out dated.

Or maybe the chicken-littles of the world are right


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

One of the best sites I've found for ammo is:

http://www.ammodaily.com/

You enter your caliber and it searches the various _other_ sites that offer it. Sure, if you click on a specific round, it usually comes back as out of stock at that particular store, but at least it saves a lot of time when you're only looking for a specific caliber.

Oh, and the price per round helps too.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Midway, Cabelas, Midsouth, etc all are very low on everything shooting related right now as far as I can tell. I wanted to order some stuff but it is all bits and pieces right now. I wanted to get a handful of different brand 9mm Luger defense rounds to try in my new gun, HA zero luck there, also lee dies for 9mm and 30-30 Win were sold out. I wonder when demand will slow and allow supply to catch up? Any thoughts? I guess I will have to grab stuff locally when I can find it. Has anyone been to Bass Pro or Cabelas stores recently? Were the shelves empty there too? Is the reason for this huge run on supplies Obama, or other factors?


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I stopped at Jay's in Clare about 3weeks ago looking for a specific shotgun load. The manager of ammo dept. told me all ammunition stocks are low and hard to get due to high demand by the military taking up all available production times.
He doesn't see it breaking loose anytime soon.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

The gun shops I visit are doing more business than ever. As a result, the shelves ate mostly bare and the used gun racks are nearly empty. All are having trouble getting ammo, primers and powder and report frequent backorders. They can sell whatever comes in. All the best...
Gil


----------



## snowchief (Feb 23, 2009)

I overheard someone at the range talking about how Obama has stimulated the economy in the most ironic way... it's probably his worst nightmare to have stimulated gun and ammo sales.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Glock reported to be 150,000 guns behind.

I just went to place an order through Cabelas for bulk FMJ .38 rounds, some Hornady TAP .357 and 9 mm .......... *ALL ON BACK ORDER!*:rant:

Even my wife suggested I start to build our supply of ammo (bless her heart), now I just need to find what I want!


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Picked up some Hornaday Custom XTP .40 S&W 180 grn at Gander on 29th in GR on last Friday, 3/6/09. I've got target loads to beat the band, but need some jhp. Price was a bit more than preferred ($19 box of 20), but I had to burn up a gift card and grabbed what I needed.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

KalamazooKid said:


> Glock reported to be 150,000 guns behind.
> 
> I just went to place an order through Cabelas for bulk FMJ .38 rounds, some Hornady TAP .357 and 9 mm .......... *ALL ON BACK ORDER!*:rant:
> 
> Even my wife suggested I start to build our supply of ammo (bless her heart), now I just need to find what I want!


C-Products is shipping 750,000 AR15 magazines a week and they are only a few Million magazines back orders behind.

Short Barrel ammo .357 http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catal...gr-hp-ammo/cName/357-magnum-hollow-point-ammo


they have 147gr TAP in stock, Gold Dot is a great bonded bullet to
http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php/cName/9mm-hollow-point-ammo


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Gander Mtn. didn't have a drop of 9mm target rounds.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I personally believe alot of people are stock piling up on ammo and guns. With the way the economy is and who knows what the future holds for us. Maybe for home protection as well. Who knows we might have to go out and hunt for food on the table like along time ago. just something to think about

just my two cents


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

this surge is all Obama factor. I work for major ammo company and we are sold clear through. Look at Obamas past 4 years and what he has said. He does not believe the public should own firearms and ammunition. No question this is what he has said. If anybody here voted for him I feel for you when you realize what you have done.
Personal level this is great for me and company.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Wildone said:


> C-Products is shipping 750,000 AR15 magazines a week and they are only a few Million magazines back orders behind.
> 
> Short Barrel ammo .357 http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catal...gr-hp-ammo/cName/357-magnum-hollow-point-ammo
> 
> ...


Thanks WO, checking them out today.


----------

